# Working with Justin Harris



## Concreteguy (Oct 24, 2020)

Thought I would just post a couple check in shots. I'm 205lbs at 5'9" and age 60. I'm on test c and NPP. Justin Harris has structured a almost 100% liquid diet to make sure Im not getting a third bowel obstruction from force feeding. In all fairness Monte suggested this to me a year ago. My fifth meal is a cheat meal from Wendy's Large burger, large fries and a large chilly every day. You were right on the money Monte! Believe it or not I'm drinking Large amounts of ISO 100 protein and Karbolyn with almost a half jar of PB a day. Can't say enough about Justin Harris.

CG


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 26, 2020)

subscribed!
looking forward to yr log


----------



## squatster (Oct 27, 2020)

The shakes sound good- always loved my shakes and my scrambled eggs with cinnamon raisin Ezekiel bread with peanut butter. 
Are you still trying to push the envelope or are you guys taking your time?


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 31, 2020)

Glad to see you still doing good CG!


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 31, 2020)

squatster said:


> The shakes sound good- always loved my shakes and my scrambled eggs with cinnamon raisin Ezekiel bread with peanut butter.
> Are you still trying to push the envelope or are you guys taking your time?



Squatster, For me there will never be a "taking your time". Dude, I'm running out of it.  My check in pics today looked fuller.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 31, 2020)

rAJJIN said:


> Glad to see you still doing good CG!



and I feel good. It's so nice seeing things waking back up. I'm up 3 pounds this weeks check in and look fuller. The days of huge chicken and rice meals are gone. I'm so happy I have someone like Justin to work with me on this one. I can't help but think about Motterazo when eating all this PB..........


----------



## TheOtherOne55 (Nov 16, 2020)

Keep us updated dude.
I'm working with Justin at the moment too and have nothing but great things to say about him.


----------



## jj1996 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey mate how does Justin compare after your experience with Bleu?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi CG, how's everything with Justin?


----------



## Dens228 (Jan 17, 2021)

He hasn't been on in over two months.. I hope he's well.


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2021)

We're are you budy


----------

